
India's Supreme Court rules that right to privacy is a fundamental right - iamjeff
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-india-court-privacy-timeline-idUSKCN1B41R7?il=0
======
alayek
Duplicate of this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15087831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15087831)

